# keeping track of posts/threads



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sure this is me, and the function exists, but can you point me at how to set up to receive email notification of new posts on threads I've posted in..... and/or does the site have a facility I've not spotted whereby threads I've posted in are marked differently from the rest? 
Thanks


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Click on the Thread Tools drop down and click on Subscribe to this thread. It will walk you through the notification options. Good luck.


----------

